# Need Help



## DrRyAaGnON (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok, I purchased an 89 240 sx...Three days later it spun 3 bearings... We swapped the motor to a 92 and 91-92 auto tranny...Everything went back together smoothly... Now that it is back together it is not getting fuel to the cylinders....The fuel pump is pushing fuel and the car will start when starter fluid is sprayed in the intake... All plugs still dry...when checking electric current it is pulsing to all injectors...we have swapped to different fuel rail, injectors, and regulator...no fix....we swapped ecu and now with either ecu it will run for 5-6 seconds and die...when checking plugs they are still dry....What step should we take next ??? This is so frustrating


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know what type of installation procedure you used but here's a proven procedure that's used by just about everyone:

This procedure is for people who have a 1989 or 1990 240SX and want to install a later model KA24DE. Before we get to the engine, here’s the car prep that needs to be done: 

-The accelerator cable needs to be changed. The SOHC cable is shorter and doesn't have enough travel. I have heard that people have stretched it across the engine. Maybe it can be done, but it will probably look like crap. 
-The power steering lines need to be changed over. The S13 lines work better, but with a little bit of finesse (adjusting), the S14 P/S lines will work in the S13 coupe. The S13 DOHC P/S reservoir will bolt right on the strut tower. The S14 reservoir doesn't fit quite as well, but can be made to work. If using an S14 engine, the P/S pumps have different connections for the P/S lines. I.E. if you get an S14 engine and want to use that P/S pump, you’ll need the S14 lines. If you’re using an S13 engine and are using that pump you’ll have to get S13 P/S lines. The lines won't interchange with the pumps, but the pumps will interchange on the engines. 
-The tachometer will need to be changed out to a DOHC S13 unit. The signal is different between the two. The tach can be removed from the cluster, or the whole cluster can be changed. (The S14 tach won't work, because the physical size of the tach is different.) 
-The dash gauge water temperature sensor from the SOHC engine needs to be used; the resistance is different. If you use the stock sensor from the DOHC engine, it will register on the gauge as being higher than with the SOHC unit. 
-Go ahead and remove the coil assembly from the car. The SOHC one won't work on the DOHC engine. 

S13 DOHC engine
To swap an S13 DOHC, all the above needs to be done.
-Use the coil setup from The DOHC donor car. 
-The engine wiring harness and ECU will need to be replaced with one for the S13 DE engine. The dash connector will need to be cut off from the SOHC engine harness (where it meets The dash harness), and soldered to the DOHC engine harness in the same location. There will be wires that are left floating so don't worry. All The wires that need to be connected will be color matched. For example: just put red to red, and white to white, etc. 
-If using a stock exhaust system, the down pipe from the SOHC will bolt to the S13 exhaust manifold. The EGR will work as well. 
-The MAF from the DOHC car will need to be used. The SOHC MAF won't work with the DOHC ECU. If you want to change the plug you can even use a S14 MAF; it supposedly has a bigger opening. NOTE*** I understand from other people that the SAFC II shows both MAFs to be the same type. (type 5 in the SAFC library) 
-The heater core hose locations are the same and will work between each. 
-The S13 P/S pump has to have S13 P/S lines. S14 P/S lines won't bolt up without modification.


----------



## DrRyAaGnON (Sep 1, 2007)

ok it had a ke24de motor to start now if u hold the throttle to the floor and turn it over it will try to start but only for a few seconds!any ideas?


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

Kick that bitch till it starts


----------

